# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» переходит к централизованному способу предоставления услуги беспарольного доступа в Инт

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!
	Компания Белтелеком сообщает о переходе к централизованному способу предоставления услуги коммутируемого беспарольного доступа в сеть Интернет и прекращении действия для абонентов города Минска местного номера дозвона к услуге 209 26 62.
*Беспарольный доступ -* это самый простой вариант подключения к сети Интернет, так как он не требует ни заключения договора, ни покупки Интернет-карты. Этот вариант подключения удобен тем абонентам, которым Интернет требуется не постоянно, а от случая к случаю.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

